# Technical Theatre blogs?



## TheDonkey (Mar 17, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any decent technical theater blogs, a'la the Engadget of techtheater, I considered signing up to News feeds of ETC and Strand and other mfgr's, but realized that the only thing that would really bring me is advertising of new technology our school budget can't afford, and announcement of random Trade shows that I can't go to for a multitude of reasons(Main being that very few major online-present tradeshows are in vancouver)
And I'm not even sure if the MFGR's even have RSS feeds for the news.

Something leaning towards lighting would be great, but overall tech theater's awesome too.


----------



## Footer (Mar 17, 2009)

There is iSquint, which is more of an aggregation site for news releases from the lighting industry. However, I think you might be very happy to see what will be coming down the tubes here at CB in the next month or two, just hold tight.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 17, 2009)

You're not going to tease us like that without remorse, are you Kyle?

Hmmmm???


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 17, 2009)

Kelite said:


> You're not going to tease us like that without remorse, are you Kyle?
> 
> Hmmmm???



That's what I was saying... 

I find CB informative enough, people post most of the major news in the News Section...


----------



## isquint (Mar 17, 2009)

Footer said:


> There is iSquint, which is more of an aggregation site for news releases from the lighting industry. However, I think you might be very happy to see what will be coming down the tubes here at CB in the next month or two, just hold tight.



Footer, thanks for the plug.  
Honestly, while CB and I do have a lot of information, we don't/can't cover EVERYTHING out there in the lighting industry. I would suggest subscribing to RSS feed for multiple sites. I have roughly 20-30 sites I check and read daily.


----------



## TheDonkey (Mar 17, 2009)

isquint said:


> Footer, thanks for the plug.
> Honestly, while CB and I do have a lot of information, we don't/can't cover EVERYTHING out there in the lighting industry. I would suggest subscribing to RSS feed for multiple sites. I have roughly 20-30 sites I check and read daily.



I, too, have a couple dozen in my Google Reader(~400 postings a day), but nothing for technical theatre,

Some Google searching led me to a couple Blogspot sites of TD's that talk about their daily experiences, but those haven't been updated since '04 and '06

So not specifically news related, just anything that has to do with tech theatre.


----------



## erosing (Mar 17, 2009)

The only thing I could think of is a blog I found a few years ago, One From The Road: Tools, Toys, and Tales for the Theatrical Technician he has some great tips and finds, though he doesn't update as often as others. Other then that I just check the usual spots.

Slightly off-topic while still remaining barely on topic is, Road Crew: What happens on the Road... but for the life of me I can't remember where I saw that, it might have been here, I know I just book marked it about a month ago or so.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 17, 2009)

I suggest also the blog of fellow CB-member and Show Control guru, - John Huntington's Entertainment Technology Blog.


----------



## Footer (Mar 17, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> I suggest also the blog of fellow CB-member and Show Control guru, - John Huntington's Entertainment Technology Blog.



Yup, thats a good one. I have thought about starting one up, but I rant enough on here as is.


----------



## jessamarie6 (Mar 18, 2009)

I read these two, and they are both updated fairly regularly-
Props Props
Technical Direction Tidbits


----------



## avkid (Mar 18, 2009)

Roadie.net 2.0 is good for info on occasion.
It hasn't been very exciting since we made people stop fighting.


avkid
Crew Chief
Roadie.net
RFL


----------



## LXJ (Aug 3, 2011)

Even though its an old thread some of the things on here have been really good to read.

Wondering if anyone else knew of any more?

Also i have just started up a bit of a blog about my daily workings as a Lighting Technician in England please feel free to come and have a read, it will get better as i get into the swing of things i promise.

My Blog


----------



## Kingcaffeine (Aug 3, 2011)

There's always Projectionfreak! Projection, LCD, DLP, Home Theater, and Entertainment Technology! Not so much technical theater as projectionmapping - LED- large format projection, etc.......


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 3, 2011)

After searching for jobs, you can also read about happenings in the industry at Backstagejobs. I don't post often (maybe once a month), but my blog is in my sig line. Not too enticing unless you don't mind rambling.

EDIT: with the change of backstage jobs to www.offstagejobs.com, the blog is now here.


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Aug 4, 2011)

Ramblings of a Techie


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Aug 4, 2011)

Arez said:


> The only thing I could think of is a blog I found a few years ago, One From The Road: Tools, Toys, and Tales for the Theatrical Technician he has some great tips and finds, though he doesn't update as often as others. Other then that I just check the usual spots.


 
Yeah, the site kind of went on longterm hiatus after a hack and a security update broke just about every link in the entire site. I got most of them fixed, but haven't gotten around to updating the template back to a custom design. I've spoken to a few guys about teaming up to revamp it and have a team of multiple writers, I just need time to get it all happening among all my other projects!


----------



## JohnHuntington (Aug 4, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I suggest also the blog of fellow CB-member and Show Control guru, - John Huntington's Entertainment Technology Blog.



The check's in the mail


----------



## Jfhopgood (Aug 27, 2013)

I know this post is from awhile back, but I've just gone live with my new blog Entertainment Design & Technology at jeromyhopgood.wordpress.com. Stop by any time!


----------



## Kelite (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice site Jeromy, and welcome to the ControlBooth!

As you're 'just down the road apiece' at Eastern Michigan, let us know when you happen to be passing through Ft Wayne and we'll take the nickel tour. Enjoy your new semester!


----------



## Jfhopgood (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the offer. I will keep it in mind!


Kelite said:


> Nice site Jeromy, and welcome to the ControlBooth!
> 
> As you're 'just down the road apiece' at Eastern Michigan, let us know when you happen to be passing through Ft Wayne and we'll take the nickel tour. Enjoy your new semester!


----------

